# If you're going to get advice...you should give advice?



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

I wasn't sure where else to ask this. It's not really a suggestion but more of a question. But, in one of the threads it says that if you're going to receive advice, then you should give it as well.

What about in my case, where I'm younger than all of the members on this website? It feels silly for someone who is my age (20) with less than 2 years of marriage under my belt, to give advice or opinions to someone who is, say 45, and has been married for 25 years asking for advice. I feel silly trying to give advice to anyone, as if my advice is dumb because I'm so young. And even if my advice wasn't dumb, why would someone want to take directions for their life from a 20 year old who doesn't even know herself yet? I imagine them laughing and thinking, who is this kid trying to give ME advice?

I guess I'm just wondering what the consensus is on someone my age giving out advice to those older than me with much more experience than me, when in reality *I* should be the one asking for advice and wisdom from them. 

I guess I've just felt really dumb and inexperienced anytime I've attempted to give someone older than me advice. lol :scratchhead:


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I think most people take things at face value, if they heed the advice or not. If you hadnt mentioned it, I would not have thought of age or how long someone has been married, divorced, single or whatever. Dont sweat it kiddo.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

You can pick and choose which threads in which to post. If you feel a certain thread has issues that you can't advise on, post on a different thread. I typically avoid threads about life after divorce because I don't have any personal experiences to share. Same way you can pick topics that you know something about.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Ariel, contrary to what some may think, even the young people have insight. There have been times when those younger than myself have brought something to my attention that I never would have considered. Besides, sometimes it's good to get the "fresh-faced" advice, to get back to the "basics" and remember how things were in the beginning... and go back to doing those things. Ya know? Basically, don't worry about your age. You may be able to help even us "old people" (I'm only 38  ).


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

As a 60-year-old there are things about relationships in this day and age that I have no way to relate to. The perspective of a 20-something would be valuable in many of these instances.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Philat said:


> As a 60-year-old there are things about relationships in this day and age that I have no way to relate to. The perspective of a 20-something would be valuable in many of these instances.


Aside from that...who is going to tell us how to use the new Betamax, I mean VCR, I mean DVD player, I mean blue ray, I mean chrome cast.... And what the hell are all these damn buttons for?

We need you!


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

Thank you guys for giving me that perspective!  I guess people can take or leave my advice, but if it helps someone, then it's worth giving it! Thank you for the kind words as well!


----------

